# How to clean a rusty bore?



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Guys, need some help! Shot my 80.00 Mosin Nagant a few months back with it looks like corrosive ammo. The inside of the bore looks like it has been salvaged from the Titanic. I am so embarrased to post this but I don't know where to go. I have run 100 patches down the bore with multiple wire brushings using Remington Brite Bore. I am still getting a super nasty patch still. Any ideas? Did I really mess up and the gun is junk now? It was a really good shooter believe it or not. Please help!!!


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

Thats no good. In the past i have used JB Non-Embedding Bore Cleaning Compound to remove tough copper fouling. I know its not the same but it might be worth a shot. I work it with a tight patch on a quality rod and take my time alternating dry patches until i get clean patches out. As for accuracy it won't help you but i don't think it's trash. 
Note: if the bore is supper rusted and pitted you might want to have a gunsmith give it a once over just to be on the safe side.
Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's an article at Brownells about rust in muzzleloaders that may help:

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/GunTech/NewsletterArchive.aspx?p=0&t=2&i=544

Also Birchwood Casey makes a Blue and Rust Remover that may work but you'd have to be careful not to remove bluing with it.

There's also Blue Wonder, it's supposed to work on the rust but not harm bluing. 

That should get you started. Good luck.


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

Blue wonder gun cleaner has worked well for me in the past. Apply it, let it sit, then scrub like crazy.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Try Kroil plus lots of elbow grease - multiple wet patches plus brushing in between. Try regular penetrating oil if you can't get Kroil. After a bunch of this you may find the JB paste helps as a last step before final cleaning.

Good luck.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Im going thru all the same stuff, my salvation has been pb blaster so far. Unfortunatly my barrel is pitted.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

WD-40 is a great thing to use when cleaning a gun. I prefer it over any gun oil on the market.


They should change the name to wonderful 40,000 uses.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

bigcountrysg said:


> WD-40 is a great thing to use when cleaning a gun. I prefer it over any gun oil on the market.
> 
> 
> They should change the name to wonderful 40,000 uses.


WD40 never touches any of my guns.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jmoser said:


> Try Kroil plus lots of elbow grease - multiple wet patches plus brushing in between. Try regular penetrating oil if you can't get Kroil. After a bunch of this you may find the JB paste helps as a last step before final cleaning.
> 
> Good luck.


If you cant get any Kroil I'd get some PB Blaster, second best thing! 

Before I started using Kroil/PB I used a Remington product called "Rem-bore" on shotgun barrels with good success. 

Also, I've found a stainless brush works better than brass/plastic.


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

Use Super Quick Clean guns!! trust me. i had soem rust on the inside of my barrels as well and in 2 patches with this stuff it was all gone!!!!!!! AMAZING!! On their site there is places to buy and mail order info.


http://www.superquickcleanguns.com/index.html


----------



## SwiftHntr.17 (Jul 23, 2007)

Best method to remove the surface rust is the Blue Wonder and apply using small bits of 0000 steel wool. Will not scratch or harm surface (bluing) and removes all the rust. Pitting is another story, nothing can be done for that. Once the metal is gone, it's gone for good.

WD40 is a moisture displacement formula, I would not recommend for cleaning or preserving firearms. Too many excellant products out there for that. My top choice for an all around firearm lubricant/preservative is Kroil and for long term storage go with Birchwood/Casey's Gun Sheath.

Good luck with the rust removal.


----------



## Trev (Aug 5, 2008)

sent you a PM with a link of guys using electrolysis to clean there non chrome lined bores. Hope it helps.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just spit balling here, but what about a bore brush wraped with some steel wool on a rod chucked up in an electric drill? Use lots of oil and keep it moving. Might not work for real bad rust, but I polished my turkey gun barrell that way. Got it to a mirror finish and it actually made a difference in how the gun shot. I used a 20g brush wraped in steel wool and worked up to very fine steel wool for my 12g.

Just a thought.

U know that Kroil works well and I use PB blaster on anything rusty and/or seized up and have never lost that fight!

Hope this helps

J-


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

If the ammo was corrosive, the bore is probably pitted and will not clean up despite whatever is used or the amount of brushing. Corrosive ammo is nasty stuff and the bore needs to be cleaned immediately after shooting with G.I. bore cleaner or hot soapy water. If it still shoots OK, just shoot it. The bore is likely to be dark or frosted for the rest of its life. All the best...
Gil


----------

